

FTC Can Use Facebook to Serve Papers, Judge Rules - mfaustman
http://blog.upcounsel.com/ftc-can-use-facebook-to-serve-papers-judge-rules/

======
teuobk
What caught my eye was the implication that one can already be served via
email. It appears that, yes, federal courts have allowed parties to be served
via email in at least a handful of cases dating back to at least 2010, e.g.
Snyder v. Energy Inc:

<http://www.serve-now.com/articles/50/eservice>

~~~
sterlingross
How would this work if you have all email notifications, and actually all
notifications from facebook disabled? Or going to a non-existant account?

It seems that they would need some kind of proof of delivery.

~~~
DavidAdams
I think the idea was that the fact that the defendants were active on their
Facebook accounts was sufficient to prove that they had in fact seen the
Postings including the court service.

